
Ask HN: Video talk about leveraging unconscious mind for problem solving? - etiam
At some point between about 2011 and 2015 I found on HN a recommendation for an unusual tech talk (probably a keynote). I&#x27;ve been wanting to find it again for several reasons and have tried several times to no avail, so now I&#x27;d like to try asking for your help with it.<p>The (male) speaker de-emphasized coding as such and framed the activity as &quot;solving problems&quot;, especially hard problems, and went on present motivations for a series of stages (about 4-5) to improve chances for getting the insights and ideas needed.
Some of the stages were roughly:<p>-  Step away from the computer
Think about the problem. Write and draw about the problem. Engage intensely with it to load it into your unconscious&#x2F;background mind.<p>-  Stage with &quot;gestation&quot; or &quot;incubation&quot; of ideas. Letting the brain work away at it in the background. Relaxation, quite possibly something about getting exposure to new impressions which can work as building blocks and inspiration for a solution.<p>- &quot;Unplug&quot; - eliminate distractions while working on the solution. For instance, get rid of background music, keep sounds and interruptions from your colleagues to a minimum.<p>He possibly suggested &quot;How To Solve It&quot; by Polya and a couple of similar books at some point.
He possibly advocated for intermittently reading research papers and other texts with complex ideas which had taken a lot of work to develop, even if only partially understanding them, again as a sort of building blocks for new ideas and insights.<p>Do you recognize this?
======
g___
Hammock driven development
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc)

~~~
etiam
Thank you! You're quite right that seems to match my description the best.

Unfortunately I seem to have amalgamated two different presentations in my
memory then, so I'm still missing one. Similar ones that were good?

~~~
g___
This is the only one I remember that matches your description. I also liked
"Simple made easy" by the same presenter but it's a completely different
topic.

